# Best Banana Protein Shake/Powder?



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

Any ideas on the best one in banana flavor?

no nasty chemical taste tho, so please leave your opinions... :cool2:


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

My protein does a decent banana flavour, its not a thick shake either.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

iv never actually had banana flavour however i do often hav vanilla and then put a frozen bannana in it tastes great and makes it thick like a milkshake


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> iv never actually had banana flavour however i do often hav vanilla and then put a frozen bannana in it tastes great and makes it thick like a milkshake


a frozen banana haha sounds good, i wanted to try myofusion banana one but i had strawbeey n cream from them before taste like sh1t


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

Exilejoe#75 said:


> My protein does a decent banana flavour, its not a thick shake either.


i like thick ones , watery ones dont feel right lol might give it a try tho


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

extreme nutrition pro6 banana is very good.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

optimum nutrition 100% whey ..

PS banana flavor is not THICK .. is watery but taste good


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

You could always buy vanilla or unflavoured then add bananas or other fruit to change up the flavours and macros of your shake. You can buy frozen berries in asda, add them to milk and couple of scoops in a blender for a change.


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

Nemises said:


> extreme nutrition pro6 banana is very good.


il look into that one...



sizar said:


> optimum nutrition 100% whey ..
> 
> PS banana flavor is not THICK .. is watery but taste good


i heard it good too if cant find nothing else gunna get this, i hope pred nutrition still doing that deal on ON 100% whey


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

BSN lean dessert, banana cream pudding. Costs a fortune, but its good stuff


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JBC nutrition do a tasty banana shake


----------



## derryboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Phd is the best dude


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

phd banana tastes awesome, thick enough but doesnt mix 4 sh!t


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Got some of that anabolic mass 2 other day its thick but its gourgeous never tasted anything like it


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

24hourbulk said:


> Any ideas on the best one in banana flavor?
> 
> no nasty chemical taste tho, so please leave your opinions... :cool2:


this can be all about taste tho as what one person likes others might not ..........Youll just have to try em all Mr Bulk :thumb:

Rep


----------



## BigPapaSmurf (May 19, 2009)

Ultralife's Performance Protein by far the best tasting protein I've ever had. Usually its pretty expensive, hence why so few people have tried it by its currently advailable here for £18.95:

http://www.sporting-supplements.co.uk/Ultralife-Protein-908g


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I was given 4kg of banana instant whey by my mate who is sponsored by reflex and got sick of it very quickly

Personally one of the best tasting ones isn't banana but banoffee bodybuilding warehouse both price and mixability are great too

All stars whey plex banana/strawberry was nice too but different than anything else

Banana flavoured hy-pro from allstars is a nice casein blend too


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Maximuscles products taste amazing, simple as that.

If you can afford it go with them, personally i can't which is why im using matrix anabolic at £37.99 per 5kg. Tastes like sh1t.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Well a can tell you what not to get nutrisport 90 + tastes like s**t


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

Dymatize do a great banana elite whey protein i mix mine with skimmed milk its the dogs


----------



## selecta (May 25, 2008)

If you dont want a "chemical" taste, steer clear of MP Impact Whey the latest one i had was bad! Second vote for BBW Bannoffee, that is some tasty business right there!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

PhD Pharma whey


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

no one does the best because there is no good banana protein. makes me gip and i love bananas! best idea is the vanilla with a real banana, get onne of your five a day then too


----------

